# Storing Fostimon



## jen1986 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi,

On my Fostimon packet it says do not store over 25c so since Monday i had been keeping it out of sunlight at room temperature away from radiators but today my husband had the heating on for a couple of hours and when i got home the house seemed quite warm. He had turned the heating off but when i called the clinic they said it should be kept in the fridge so i have now put it in there but that it should be ok if it was out of sunlight and radiator etc. Will this affect my treatment? and how will i know if it has affected the medicine? i have my first scan on monday so would they be able to tell then if it wasnt working?

im just really worried that i have messed up my chances and that now i might have to take them even longer to get them to work or something?

any advice would be great.

Thank you.

Jen


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Jen,

Sorry not to get back to you was out last night and working all day (DH hosting a cards evening tonight too   )

Don't worry it'll be fine even if it was a little warm for an hour or so. It is unlikely that the house got so hot that it was significantly over 25 (if you came in and wanted to strip to your bikini then I'd be thinking it might be a bit tropical and could potentailly cause a problem  ) The drug will still be workign fine and I'm sure all be well at scan on Monday. 

Lots of     for your cycle.

Maz x


----------

